# What's wrong with 35 ATA and under bows?



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

The string angle creates a lot of finger pinch. Also bows with high letoff are very easy to derail from twisting the string or torqueing the grip. This video comes to mind. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJoxJJjcQFU


----------



## spikker (Oct 22, 2013)

Huntinsker,thanks for the video link! Didn't think you could torque a bow enough to derail the string. Seems i still see some guys shooting shorter bows like Dan and Guy Fitsgerald and Tim Wells. All those guys shoot really well.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

There are always exceptions to the rule but I guess I'd ask.......Why make it harder on yourself shooting a bow that's not designed to be shot with fingers? It's much easier to shoot a longer ATA bow with fingers so if it was me, I'd go that route to try and make it easier on myself.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Nothing wrong with short ata bows at all. I'ts like huntinsker says, shorter ata equates to more acute string angle, which in turn induces a pinch effect for fingers shooters, hindering a clean release. The video he showed was in the extreme (intentional) but a very sobering lesson. It's all physics in the end. If you twisted a train like the video, it would come off the tracks too.. That being said, Jinkster was able to get decent results with fingers on a short ata bow. I looked for the vid but it's unavailable on my puter. You might try to PM him and see what his experience can do to help you.

Good luck


----------



## spikker (Oct 22, 2013)

The only reason i may not want to shoot a longer ata bow made for finger shooters is that some of them shoot slower than most bows. the Hoyt Tribute looks like it would be a great bow but it's right at 274 fps.


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

On the topic, I found a deal on a Mission Rally. It is 37 ATA. I know longer is better but do you think it will work. I shoot recurves but want to try compound fingers with no sights just like my recurves. I actually tried 2 fingers under on my sons compound which is only 32 ATA and I could do it pretty well. Here is a good link of a guy shooting Rally even though it is not in English.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDrQ84z851Y&scrlybrkr=fbe230ad


----------



## spikker (Oct 22, 2013)

cheeney said:


> On the topic, I found a deal on a Mission Rally. It is 37 ATA. I know longer is better but do you think it will work. I shoot recurves but want to try compound fingers with no sights just like my recurves. I actually tried 2 fingers under on my sons compound which is only 32 ATA and I could do it pretty well. Here is a good link of a guy shooting Rally even though it is not in English.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDrQ84z851Y&scrlybrkr=fbe230ad


Looks like it is an entry-level target bow. Don't think it was made for finger shooters. Heck,i would shoot it how ever u want to. be careful to not torque the bow when you shoot it.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

if you happen to have a short ATA bow and have the skills to shoot with fingers (dropping one) then go for it but I wouldn't suggest going out and buying a short ATA bow for a finger flinger. If you want to shoot a finger bow, then buy a longer ATA finger bow and enjoy.

There is a reason why we shoot with 3 fingers and it has to do with weight distribution. If you put too much weight on the fingers you'll end up with some nerve issues that can diminish your ability to shoot. While there are some that say "No problem, works for me" the majority will have issues. There is nothing wrong with drawing with 3, coming to anchor and dropping one but it seems like a lot of work to make a short ATA bow work.


I've got a Hoyt Vantage pro that I built specifically for finger shooting...has SpiralX's--- don't ease up or it's pulling from your fingers.

if you're looking, what is your budget?


----------



## spikker (Oct 22, 2013)

Fury90flier said:


> if you happen to have a short ATA bow and have the skills to shoot with fingers (dropping one) then go for it but I wouldn't suggest going out and buying a short ATA bow for a finger flinger. If you want to shoot a finger bow, then buy a longer ATA finger bow and enjoy.
> 
> There is a reason why we shoot with 3 fingers and it has to do with weight distribution. If you put too much weight on the fingers you'll end up with some nerve issues that can diminish your ability to shoot. While there are some that say "No problem, works for me" the majority will have issues. There is nothing wrong with drawing with 3, coming to anchor and dropping one but it seems like a lot of work to make a short ATA bow work.
> 
> ...


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

spikker said:


> Fury90flier said:
> 
> 
> > if you happen to have a short ATA bow and have the skills to shoot with fingers (dropping one) then go for it but I wouldn't suggest going out and buying a short ATA bow for a finger flinger. If you want to shoot a finger bow, then buy a longer ATA finger bow and enjoy.
> ...


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Spikker--

what is a short ATA? To me, anything under 40" is very short...for a finger bow- 40" IS short.
what speed am I getting? Don't remember exactly...for hunting or target shooting, speed isn't important enough to worry about.

Edit--speed is in my sig--265 W/408grn arrow.


----------



## spikker (Oct 22, 2013)

That Vantage is sounding like one heck of a bow! Whichever bow i get,i would only use it for hunting. Likely,450 plus grain arrows.


----------



## spikker (Oct 22, 2013)

Fury90flier said:


> Spikker--
> 
> what is a short ATA? To me, anything under 40" is very short...for a finger bow- 40" IS short.
> what speed am I getting? Don't remember exactly...for hunting or target shooting, speed isn't important enough to worry about.
> ...


Nice. thanks


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If you are looking to dip your toes and want something reasonably price which is also extremely easy to set-up then go for a Shadowcat or possibly a Pearson MX2.
Or if you want something a little longer a ProVantage XT3000 then swap over to a faster cam.

-Grant


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

There are options. Clearly if you want to set Vegas on fire then you better go long, but hunting is another story. Shorter bows are handy for hunting and speed cannot be discounted. I shot 45" Hoyts for many years but I would not go back to them for hunting. It all comes down to string angle. I have been shooting a PSE Freak for about a year now and am really happy with it. Its 38 inches ATA but the cams make it about 40.5 inches at full draw. PSE limbs are highly stressed at rest but dont move much when drawn so the cam adds inches. I have also been shooting a Hoyt Vector Turbo, 35" ATA. Very fast but it only measures 35" at full draw because the limbs move together a lot. This years Hoyts are set up more like the PSE so they may be improved. 
In any case the advantages of a modern cam design are:
1/ Little or no hand shock (from parallel limbs)
2/ Positive stop ( hard wall) that defines your draw length instead of the very ambiguous wheels that often require clicker.
3/ Speed: way way more
4/ Compact to carry and fit in a blind

For hunting I would choose a PSE Freak or a Supra or a Martin Shadowcat. Look for a very straight riser and big cams. 
Shooting three under gives way less pinch but is usually not compatible with sights. Three under shooters can usually get by with a much shorter bow.


----------



## CR337 (Feb 3, 2006)

I won't say how long I have been shooting, but do remember when there were 4 wheels on a bow, then two, then cams etc. Releases were just coming out and would require implant surgery or dentures, sometimes a black eye. Long ATA bows were the norm. When Mathews came out with the Conquest I was in heaven. It is advertised at 310 or so, which was smoking then. With a 500 grain arrow I can't tell you how many deer I killed and how well it shot. Now, everybody wants that speed and a short bow. I shoot a hook now (cut a finger tip off) but, all of my bows are no less than 36 ATA and I am looking for a C3 or C4 now. Speed isn't worth a crap if you can't hit the target. Longer still: I took up long range shooting and learned quickly that speed is where accuracy is period. Longer is more forgiving in my mind. Just my 2cents.


----------

